# International Travel with a Hedgehog



## Alastrina

I may be traveling with Charley sooner rather than later.  

My husband's work situation has deteriorated and he's essentially being railroaded out of his job >_< I should have at least 45 days to get all health certificates for the animals squared away, but it's crunch time with 0 warning and I'm scared I might not be able to bring Charley home.

Any hedgie owners in the US who have brought a hedgie into the United States, were there any special health forms required, or the standard ones issued for dogs and cats?

I'm getting in touch with the base vet ASAP to find out and get the ball rolling, but I really need something to ease my mind. It's breaking my heart to think that I either won't be able to get him home with me because of import/export regulations or because there won't be enough time for paperwork, or a quarantine....

~Katie


----------



## firephoenixla

I'm so glad you asked this question Alastrina, I was wondering the same thing except in reverse.. I wanted to bring my hedgehog up to Canada in the summer maybe.. but I wasn't sure what that would even involve.. I mean, I feel that people probably bring them across the border occasionally for conventions and meetups and such right? It must be possible...


----------



## Alastrina

I'm thinking there has to be a way, otherwise how would they come across the border between the US and Canada?

It's not so much the importation I'm worried about, it's the exportation from Germany... I have no idea what the German laws are regarding exporting animals. Cats and dogs come and go with regularity because many military families here bring their pets over and then leave with them, but because a hedgie is an exotic animal, there might be different rules. 

Charley was born here, so I'm not sure if he would need a "passport" like our dog has (looks like a glorified shot record) or what since hedgies don't need to be vaccinated like dogs and cats...

So many questions, so little time! The fact that the base vet hardly ever answers their phone and I'll have to physically go up there isn't helping matters much either, but they are by far and again more knowledgeable of the American side of things. I have a local German vet as well, so I may have to go to both to get the whole picture. 

Good thing it's tax time! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## hedgielover

This sounds so stressful for you I wish I could help but I don't know anything about traveling with a hedgehog. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Nancy

If your husband is in the military, I've heard it is so much easier to bring them back than for the average person. 

You will have to check with the US and see what they allow in from countries other than Canada. US to Canada and visa versa is fairly easy because when you think about it, hedgie could walk across the border if we set them down. :lol: There really isn't anything that US hedgies would have that Canadians wouldn't. Coming from Europe is a whole different ball game.


----------



## fracturedcircle

you don't need anything from CITIES for aph, but contact USDA, the port of departure, and the port of entry. so basically call the airports and ask to speak with their vet office.


----------



## Alastrina

Thank you Kristina and Nancy for the info, and all for their positive thoughts ^_^

Really glad we have free calling to the US, looks like I'm going to be using it quite a bit in the next few weeks. 

Yes, My husband is in the military, and if my experience getting out two cats over here is anything to go by, the process is fairly smooth, just expensive. 

According to the website and staff the German vet I have gone to for my dog and cats works with small animals and exotics, I'm not sure if the on post vet does, hedgies not exactly being a common pet to begin with and likely even less over here.

I have the links to the USDA websites and paperwork I saved back when I thought we would be moving last year, so I'll just go hunt those down and get to calling and e-mailing shortly next week.

As for accommodations, what size crate is the minimum for a hedgie? There are a variety of sizes available where I can purchase one that's airline approved, I just don't know which one he would need. I'm going to be calling the major airlines we might be using and seeing what their in-cabin pet policies are, but I want to plan as though he'll be flying with the rest of the animals in the cargo area.

I'm going to need to order a snugglesafe disc, though I have no idea where to get one, and how long the heat lasts... Our flight to Frankfurt Germany from Atlanta Georgia was about 9-10 hours... And we'll be traveling in the winter/early spring, so it's likely to be chilly though not snowing. 

I wish they'd given us more time honestly, but if wishes were fishes we'd all be up to our ears in sushi ^_^

~Katie


----------



## fracturedcircle

Katie, why don't you contact Jennifer Crespo re crates? [email protected]

she's supposed to be the pro when it comes to flying hedgies.


----------



## Alastrina

Thankies ^_^

I'll take all the advice I can get!


----------



## Alastrina

Has anyone ever heard of a hedgie being microchipped?

I'm getting a sense that the transport/travel of hedgehogs is much like that of cats as far as the carrier and paperwork is concerned... and most of the information I'm finding mentions an animal needing a chip or a legible tattoo...

On the plus side I think I've found the perfect travel carrier for Charley, it should fit nicely underneath an airplane seat and still be adequate for travel in cargo as well.

~Katie


----------



## Nancy

Alastrina said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a hedgie being microchipped?
> 
> I'm getting a sense that the transport/travel of hedgehogs is much like that of cats as far as the carrier and paperwork is concerned... and most of the information I'm finding mentions an animal needing a chip or a legible tattoo...
> 
> On the plus side I think I've found the perfect travel carrier for Charley, it should fit nicely underneath an airplane seat and still be adequate for travel in cargo as well.
> 
> ~Katie


Yes I have. Way back when I first started breeding there were a few breeders thinking of using microchips to identify their babies. That I know of, it never happened or perhaps they tried and it didn't work.

With a hedgehog, my concern would be the chip migrating with the way they ball up. I can ask a few people.


----------



## Alastrina

Thank you Nancy, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Alastrina said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a hedgie being microchipped?


nope, but maybe that's just me. one of my dogs isn't microchipped and i didn't get a sense that it's mandatory even for dogs.


----------



## Nancy

Alastrina said:


> Thank you Nancy, I would appreciate it very much.


pm me your email address and I'll forward what I found out on to you.

Yes, apparently hedgehogs can be micro-chipped same as other small animals.


----------



## Alastrina

Nancy,

Thank you! It eases my mind a bit knowing it's been done with success before, so if that's a route I have to take I know my little guy won't be the first or some kind of guinea pig.

I'll have to read the info you're sending, but wanted to ask:

If one does microchip a hedgie...where does the chip go?


----------



## fracturedcircle

Nancy said:


> Alastrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nancy, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> pm me your email address and I'll forward what I found out on to you.
> 
> Yes, apparently hedgehogs can be micro-chipped same as other small animals.
Click to expand...

may i have this info too?


----------



## Nancy

fracturedcircle said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alastrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nancy, I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> pm me your email address and I'll forward what I found out on to you.
> 
> Yes, apparently hedgehogs can be micro-chipped same as other small animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> may i have this info too?
Click to expand...

Send me your email addy. I did a computer format last week and managed to save everything but my address book. Never even thought about it. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

Oi. Now my husband's superiors are retracting their statements that they're booting us out and we don't know which way's up or down.

I'm still going to take everyone in to the vet for their shots and checkups over the next few months, and will let you all know what the on-base vet says about travel arrangements for Charley.


----------



## Alastrina

Bad news! Now we're back on for the move! :evil: 

Good news too though, the on base vet will see Charley for a wellness visit and can give him a health certificate to fly home with me to the US. All for far less money than I'd expected, which is always a plus. Now all I need to know is which airline we're going to fly on so I can make his travel arrangements for cabin or cargo.

I posted a wanted ad in the classifieds section for a Snuggle Safe disc, I really want to put one in his crate regardless, though he'll definitely need one if he goes in cargo. Planes and their cargo areas might be climate controlled, but that could mean 60 degrees, and that's too cold.

I found one on ebay from the UK, but I still don't know if it would ship in time.

*sigh*

So good and bad news... :?


----------



## Nancy

I wrote to Stasi Kanyuck (Terrapin Hedgehogs) who I'd mentioned to you had written an article many years ago about micro-chipping. She hasn't replied yet so it's doubtful she will. :roll:


----------



## Alastrina

Thank you Nancy. I think I might be able to get him home without a chip, but the vet is able to give him one if it turns out to be a requirement.

In my want ad for a Snugglesafe you mentioned sticky handwarmers... can you describe those a little more? I'm trying to figure out what they are, as the only kind I know of are the kind that are really cheap in the camping department, I think they're the oxygen activated ones... Or do you mean like the Thermacare patches that are sold in the US for back pain and such?

I could easily make a few fleece pouches for them, and them put him a liner over top of them to keep him from getting at them...


----------



## Nancy

Yep, the sticky ones are like the Thermacare ones. There are also hand warmers available online that last much longer than the average 10 hours. I make hand warmer covers that are super simple to make. You can either use velcro closure, or make like a little pocket that keeps folding over and over into itself. Super easy to make and impossible for hedgie to get into.


----------



## Alastrina

Awesome!

Maybe they have something extra-strength in the store where they sell the military gear on base, def. worth a look!

And I can def. get my hands on some velcro to make a pouch for them. I was thinking of doing that and then kind of attaching the pouches to a flat piece of fleece the size of the carrier, then putting the liner on top of that? Or should I put a few in a pouch and put it in his hide with him? I'm very crafty and resourceful, I just need to be pointed in the right direction


----------



## Nancy

Use two layers of fleece so the warmer is well protected. A pouch the size of the carrier with separate velcro'd openings at the back would work great. If you use 2 or 3 warmers on the floor, then chances are good that at least one of them is going to last the length of time. Also a loose pouch with one would be a good idea. 

When I put either the snuggle safe or hand warmers in the carriers, I put them towards the back. That way, if hedgie is too warm, he can go towards the door where it is cooler and no heat underneath.


----------



## Nancy

Forgot to add. Definitely, the military store should have something that would work well and last long. Make sure that you it out before hand in case of smell or whatever.


----------



## Alastrina

For sure, I was wondering what kind of smells they might have... will have to check things out, we're heading out in a minute anyway so I will check it out!


----------



## mbak

It seems quite likely that I, too, will be shortly making the move from Germany to the US with my hedgehog. Any knowledge you can share, Alastrina, would be greatly appreciated - especially if you find an airline that is willing to have the hedgehog as carry-on.


----------



## Alastrina

No problem! I'll PM you with anything Germany-to-US specific and post the rest here


----------



## Alastrina

So it's on again, this time for real.

We fly out April 5th, and I've found a way for sure that will get Charley home in cargo. I don't like it at all, but I'm going to find out more about the accommodations the animals have when I have our full flight and ticket information so I can find out which plane he'll be on. Our cats can go in a crate together and be in cargo on our flight, but it seems like Charley and our hamster Bella will have to use the cargo-only planes which have special compartments for animals...

I wish I hadn't been lazy and learned to speak German, I think the language barrier is a problem, though at least I do know the German word for hedgehog ^_^

For all of our animals it's going to be a whopping 580 euro >_< Good thing I had counted on this and we have plenty saved up for their transport.

USA here we come!


----------



## MissC

Alastrina said:


> For all of our animals it's going to be a whopping 580 euro >_<


 :shock: 
You sure you don't want to fly me over and I'll smuggle them back in my hoodie?


----------



## rivoli256

MissC said:


> :shock:
> You sure you don't want to fly me over and I'll smuggle them back in my hoodie?


you know you can count on me for this! i gots 'sperience! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

Heehee, thanks ladies, that made me giggle ^_^

It'd almost be cheaper to have a person fly round trip and do some smuggling >_> It's insane, they're getting away with highway robbery and they know it. Same airline, same route, everything (just in reverse, US to Germany that time) was $200 per crate, and our cats were allowed to both ride in the same crate. And I don't think they ought to be charging 435 euro for the two small crates, one each for Bella (hamster) and Charley... The exact same carrier that the cats flew in last time is costing about the same, 150 euro, as it did last time we flew. *shakes her head* And the cat carrier is easily 4 or 5 times the size of the little ones Bella and Charley will be in. Crooks better take good care of my babies...

Whatever I have to do to get them home. 

I was feeling stressed to the point of insanity yesterday b/c they said our orders were ready and we'd get them and our tickets today... I was like you have them now, give them to us NOW so I can start planning! I'm the plan-for-every-contingency type of person, makes me feel better if I have my bases and my a** covered, ya know?


----------



## Nancy

Can you put Charlie and Bella in the same carrier? Either divide it into an upper and lower half or get a small hamster sized carrier and securely attach it to the ceiling of the larger carrier. Something like this. http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Hamster ... B0002ASBUE

If you go with a larger carrier, it should give enough room for both a small carrier for Bella and leave enough room for Charlie. One would think it should go for the same price as the cats carrier.


----------



## Alastrina

You'd think it would go for a similar price as a larger carrier. I don't know if I would be "allowed" to put them both in the same one. The cargo branch / pet shipping dept of the airline says they allow for mares and foals to be together in a combo crate, but I can see the need for this, me putting my two in one is me trying to save money. I'm willing to pay for the transportation, just griping a bit because it's chaffing on me. ^_^

I don't think I'd be able to use a carrier like the one you linked to because the airline's website specifically states no cages with wire tops. I have a small petmate airline approved carrier for Charley that I've been using to take him to the vet, and am planning on using it when he flies. Solid plastic all around with air holes on the top half and a wire spring-locked door. So far everything I've heard about these carriers is that they will be fine to use, so I was thinking of getting another one for Bella once we get more information from the travel Office next week when we make the reservations for our cats to fly.

All I've done today is laundry and dishes and I'm pooped. The phone calls this morning really wore me out... *naps a-la kitty cat*


----------



## Alastrina

Irritated nigh out of my mind...

PetAir.de, the company Lufthansa airlines uses to transport animals, has confirmed that Charley will be able to fly with them when I talked to them this morning. I can't make a reservation for him until I have confirmed info for the human half of the family, which I won't get till Thursday or Friday of this week...

So good news to anyone wanting to fly a hedgie from Germany to the US! There is a way to do it, and a company that's willing. It's going to cost you, but most things do over here where the exchange rate btwn USD and Euro is in the loo and not showings signs of coming back up any time soon.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Alastrina said:


> So good news to anyone wanting to fly a hedgie from Germany to the US! There is a way to do it, and a company that's willing. It's going to cost you, but most things do over here where the exchange rate btwn USD and Euro is in the loo and not showings signs of coming back up any time soon.


there's always a way!


----------



## Alastrina

Health certificates tomorrow!

Movers coming tomorrow also, it's a big day for everyone involved, but I know Charley's going to have a long day since he's our only nocturnal critter. We're going to be up all night cleaning too, so that's going to disturb him a little bit.

Updates on air travel as well, I am not going to be using the PetAir company after all, spoke to a more English-fluent representative and got Charley and Bella (hamster) reservations for the cargo area of the place we'll be on along with the cats. No special plane, no $300+ tickets. $200 bucks per carrier, same as the cats. SCORE!

All Charley needs is his health certificate, and food/water for the trip. I told the rep when I made the arrangements about him needing to be warm, and I'll stress it again at check in, but he's going in with his SnuggleSafe disc and fleece liners with his stocking from Nikki to sleep in. Kinda idiot-proofing the situation since I can't get him in the cabin with me... cats and dogs only... pfft.

I have so much left to do! Movers come tomorrow at 8am >_< Then the cleaning service comes Wednesday, and we turn in the keys on Thursday and we're bunking with friends till we fly. Good thing the energy drinks were on sale at the store today ^_^


----------



## fracturedcircle

Alastrina said:


> Updates on air travel as well, I am not going to be using the PetAir company after all, spoke to a more English-fluent representative and got Charley and Bella (hamster) reservations for the cargo area of the place we'll be on along with the cats. No special plane, no $300+ tickets. $200 bucks per carrier, same as the cats.


yay! so the first rep i spoke to didn't misinform me after all.


----------



## ILoveRupert

So did everybody make it ok? your stuff too, for that matter?


----------



## Alastrina

Yes! We did all make it safe and sound and were able to put feet on the ground almost a week ago. Between then and now it has been a game of resetting our bio clocks and sleep cycles. Charely (my hedgie) seems to have 0 problem with this. He has a lamp by his little condo, but the room he's in is very light, and other signs are also showing he's in good health and high spirits.

We won't know about our stuff for another month I think. I'm kinda shuddering to think of what will happen when it all arrives. Some is coming from storage, we haven't seen it in 2 years! >_<

I will have to post some new pictures and stories about my loveable little urchin impersonator here soon ^_____^

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard

So glad to hear you all made it safely here


----------



## PJM

I'm so glad you're home & safe & can start to settle back in! Yay! you made it!


----------

